# Natural-looking false eyelashes?



## wetwater (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm looking to dive into the world of false eyelashes, but not sure where to start. There are so many out there! I really want some that are very natural looking, in a way where it's not screaming SHE'S WEARING FALSE EYELASHES, that could pass for my natural lashes. So I guess I'm looking for a my-lashes-but-better pair of lashes. 

The only ones I've tried are the ELF lashes, which really look very unnatural and just blehh. I've heard a lot about Ardell lashes, but are there any particular ones that suit my purposes?

Suggestions?


----------



## dietcokeg (Apr 7, 2010)

honestly for me i find the only really natural falsies are individual lashes - they are undectable if done well. Also ardell whispies are natural looking


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 7, 2010)

where are you located? the states? i dont know much about ardell lashes as i havent seen them over here, but the demi wispies look nice, as i have seen on people and aren't too unnatural, they are quite big though, i know they do 'invisiband' lashes, which would probably look less obvious than ones with black bands


----------



## blackeneddove (Apr 7, 2010)

Ardell 109's look really natural.. they are pretty short, but the outer lashes curve up alot so it looks like natural lashes in length but alot of volume! I wear these when I'm having a low-key day but still want some "oomph" if you know what I mean.. check them out!


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 7, 2010)

If you're in Asia, MODEL21 lashes rock.
Umm, if you don't mind me posting a picture, here's 2 pairs of my favourite ones:












They're my absolute favourites XD most people don't realise that I'm wearing false lashes.


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 9, 2010)

Mac's n. 7 are the most natural, IMO. Or n. 20, half lashes.


----------



## Civies (Apr 9, 2010)

Jae, what lashes are those specifically? I love them!

For natural lashes I use this Japanese brand, I have no clue what the packaging says or anything. I just got it from an Asian mall close to me.


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Jae, what lashes are those specifically? I love them!

For natural lashes I use this Japanese brand, I have no clue what the packaging says or anything. I just got it from an Asian mall close to me._

 
Hey there!
Haha, the ones above are from Model21 (#3) and the ones below are by Spring Heart (#02)! Hope this helps! XD

And XD japanese lashes almost always look fabulous... But they can be so pricey!


----------



## fintia (Apr 10, 2010)

Ardell wispies and Mac 7's


----------



## Civies (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smashedseries* 

 
_Hey there!
Haha, the ones above are from Model21 (#3) and the ones below are by Spring Heart (#02)! Hope this helps! XD

And XD japanese lashes almost always look fabulous... But they can be so pricey!_

 
The lashes I got were fairly cheap.. $3 for a pair. Not as cheap as model21 but cheaper than Ardell and MACs !

Thanks a bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll order them from ebay. I love them


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_The lashes I got were fairly cheap.. $3 for a pair. Not as cheap as model21 but cheaper than Ardell and MACs !

Thanks a bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll order them from ebay. I love them_

 





 You're most welcome!


----------

